# HEIß: Die neuen Cormoran BLACK BULL-S Ruten jetzt endlich lieferbar



## Angel-Discount24 (5. Dezember 2007)

hallo boardies,
die nachfolger der* CORMORAN* BLACK BULL, die *BLACK BULL-S* schon viele jetzt endlich lieferbar.

z.b. Spinnruten, Vertikalruten, Jerkbaitruten, Wallerruten, Gummifischruten und Spezialruten (Karpfenruten).

*The new Generation mit S-G Power Carbon!*
S-G ist eine Kohlefaser-Verbund Technologie, die hochbelastbare Ruten ermöglicht mit hoher Elastizität für einen sicheren Drill. Die BLACK STAR-S sind unter normalen Angelbedingungen unzerbrechlich. Die neuen Blanks der BLACK BULL-S Ruten sind extrem robust und wesentlich unanfälliger gegen Schläge oder andere harte Schlageinwirkungen als die alten BLACK BULL. Das konnten wir deutlich verbessern.

http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-black-bulls-c-1_2_177.html


----------

